# Dorcy Luxeon headlight $19.99 Lowes



## fishx65 (Aug 2, 2006)

Why have I not seen this one talked about? I've had mine for about a year and have been very happy with it. Picked it up at Lowes. 

Great price
Just as bright as my EOS
Very easy to turn on and off (might be to easy for some)
Good tint (At least the one I got)
Great throw and spill
Cheap batteries (aaa)
Not very waterproof


----------



## Illum (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Brinkman Luxeon Headlight $19.99*

got a pic or a website?


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry!!! I'ts the Dorcy super 1 watt headlight. I returned the Brinkman!!!


----------



## bruddamoke (Aug 13, 2006)

Is this the one that has a head that looks identical to a Dorcy Metal Gear? If so, does it use the same battery carrier? I'm looking for a 3xAAA type headlamp that I can use with li-ion 18500. Some of the units I've seen have both + and - on the same side.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think it's the same carrier as the metal gear. http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=412101


----------



## bruddamoke (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks, I'll go and get one.


----------



## jeep44 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been using one of these at work doing a pipefitting job down in a very deep,large underground filter. I have been impressed by the throw of the beam,and the brightness of it. I keep it mounted on my hardhat like a miner's light. I'm going today to pick up a 3 watt headlight at Target,though...


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 25, 2006)

Let us know about the 3 watt.


----------



## jeep44 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well,I went out to Target,and in best Candlepower tradition,got BOTH the Brinkmann 3W flashlight,and 3W headlamp. They both have excellent throw and brightness.I'm quite impressed with them. The headlamp is certainly much heavier and bulkier than my Dorcy 1W,even though they are both 3 AAA lights.Aside from my Dorcy,I had been using a Surefire G2 and a SL TL-3 LED at work,but my workplace stopped stocking CR123s,so I wanted to switch over to lights with batteries they do have,and I think these will fill the bill nicely.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 26, 2006)

Jeep, How's the 3W headlight compared to the Dorcy Lux? Would like to know about beam quality, tint and brightness.


----------



## jeep44 (Aug 26, 2006)

As you might expect,the 3W is MUCH brighter and whiter than the 1W. Whether that is worth the extra weight and bulk on your forehead,plus the decreased battery life,is up to you. I think the Dorcy is perfect for working on my car,while the two Brinkmann 3Ws will be my flashlights at work,at least until something else takes my fancy:laughing:


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 27, 2006)

Do any of these use the same battery carrier as the Metal Gear? I'm looking for a 1 or 3 watt headlamp I can replace the 3xAAA with a pila battery. I love my EOS but I want something brighter I can run off Pila 150A's


----------



## benighted (Aug 27, 2006)

I bought a cheap 1 watt LED headlamp at the local fair for $20. It's deffinately not a luxeon. The LED is surface mounted to the regulator board. It has Lo, high and strobe at the push of the button and runs on 3 AAA's in a battery holder. The company that makes it is "SE" (China) it has a weird greenish tint a lot like the old school 1 watt Luxeons but not quite as bright.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok I finaly went out and bought the Brinkmann 1 watt Luexon Headlamp.

Not bad, but I prefer more spill up close.

Luckily the thing is disassembled very easily so I can just uncrew the top for compleat flood as needed.

I pulled the Luxeon and it is a RYOJ Star connected to it is a switch and a 3 ohm resistor.

I'm currently riving the light off a Pila 150A and I never even tried the AAA's it came with. Those will be food for my EOS.

The EOS IMO is a much much better headlamp and it only cost me $8 more....However I will probably get more use out of this one since it will take my Pila 150A's 

I may pickup a Lux III Brinkmann headlamp from taget next time I am there, if they have them. What would make it so much heavier this one seems pretty light...

BTW YO is one of my favorite tints, plus being an R bin 1 watt is not too shabby so I am content. My EOS is about the same brightness though


----------



## fishx65 (Sep 11, 2006)

Toxicated, did you pick up the Brinkman or the Dorcy? I took the Brinkman back cuz I didn't like the switch but I love the Dorcy. The side switch on the Dorcy is a lot easier to operate compared to my EOS. The Brinkman also seemed kind of bulky.


----------



## TMorita (Sep 12, 2006)

fishx65 said:


> Toxicated, did you pick up the Brinkman or the Dorcy? I took the Brinkman back cuz I didn't like the switch but I love the Dorcy. The side switch on the Dorcy is a lot easier to operate compared to my EOS. The Brinkman also seemed kind of bulky.


 
Does the Dorcy light have decent spill?

Toshi


----------



## fishx65 (Sep 12, 2006)

The Dorcy has great spill. A lot more spill than the EOS. The Dorcy uses a much larger reflector.


----------



## TMorita (Oct 7, 2006)

Okay, I bought one of these Dorcy 1 watts, and I'm a bit disappointed.

I tried to use it last night to set up a tent, and the brightness/spot/flood is pretty good, but it had a nasty tendency to randomly turn off after a few minutes. I had to keep hitting the power switch to turn it back on. I'm wondering if the emitter is overheating - the star has no additional heatsink whatsoever.

Ohyeah, the star was a QWOK.

Toshi


----------



## SuperTorch (Oct 9, 2006)

I just went and bought one of these, Dorcy Super 1 Watt head lamp and I'm very impressed. Its my virgin headlamp and now I know what I've been missing and am onto the headlamp sceen. I have seen some other realy nice headlamps that I will consider in the future but they are $45 - $60 so the $19.95 Dorcy still looks very nice. I was wondering if anyone thought that litium AAA would hurt it because thats definately how I want to go because on Ebay you can get lithiums mailed to you door for about 50% off. So I'm going to do that unless others have info that for this light its a no go on the lithiums, if not I'll be the ginny pig and see how they work.


----------



## lyyyghtmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

I love these Dorcy 1W headlamps! The soft switch (these are electronically switched; the button does not handle the Luxeon current) is easy to use quickly with one hand. There is a reasonably good tilt adjustment. I have given a couple away, 1 modded and one not, and have a couple myself. (I do a lot of work at night and in tight spaces.) They are moddable in various ways. To give you some idea:
The easiest mods I have done involve putting in a Fraen narrow beam, low-profile optic (I like the even, halo-less beam of this optic+ lambertian Lux 1 for the up-close work I typically do with a headlamp). I cut a round piece of aluminum to provide a heatsink (nonexistant as purchased), and hold the assembly in place in the bezel with hot glue or silicone! :laughing:
I modded one by totally replacing the lens/bezel unit with a custom aluminum bezel holding two parallel voltage-matched -RYOJ (1W) emitters (from the Shoppe) and adding my own AA 7.2 V NiMH batt pack at rear of headband using cable. In place of the (3) AAAs I put a 700 mA LuxDrive BuckPuck (from LEDsupply) with a pot for dimming (a VERY useful feature for up-close work!!). I left the provided soft switch in place as the power switch to activate the BuckPuck. (I added a low-Rds(on) logic-level MOUSEFET to handle the higher current of two Lux 1s.) This is now my main worklight; I rarely use portable plug-in worklights anymore! (Except for when I have a headache and can't use the headlamp!)


----------



## fishx65 (Oct 16, 2006)

T, Maybe the switch was getting bumped when you were setting up the tent. The switch on this headlamp requires very little pressure to operate plus it sticks-out a little bit. If it's defective, I would just exchange it. I have three of these and have never had them turn off without touching the switch.


----------

